# Victoria fish shops



## mattevah (Aug 23, 2014)

Just a bit of a rant/disappointment...

When I moved to Victoria, I expected there to be some decent options when it came to fish beyond the normal. But there definitely is not. Creature's is overpriced, Pet Culture shut down 75% of their aquariums, Safari closed, and Bosley's/Pets West carries the basic tetras/goldfish. PetSmart out in Langford is probably the best option, which is saying something. There's no friendly, local pet stores that actually carry a wide variety of fish. And the aquarium club here is basically nonexistent. Kind of sucks.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

well, while much of what you say is true, there is in fact a decent if small aquarium club here, actually meets monthly, always looking for interested members. Google TGVAS.com. 

I do a lot of my buying online or in Vancouver, at least I try to look for good stuff in Vancouver, not always available there either. There is a decent store or two in Duncan, and a couple in nanaimo as well. Brent


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well as some me who is a fish store bear in mind that the island has extra fees for shipping to the island above what the regular shipping fees are. Wasn't there another one called creatures or something? And there was one in sooke. The one in courtnay is a very nice shop . Healthy fish and well cared for but way up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

We can always ship to you through Victoria Harbour Air. Shipping cost is decent. Normally, shipping alone for a single box depends on what you buying is $20 for 10lbs or under, $29 for 20lbs and under... Something like that.


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

Not mentioned in the above posts are:

1. Blue World Aquariums (on Hillside)
2. World's Exotic Pets (on Sooke Road)

The local club mentioned by Brent (TGVAS) is more of a hands-on group than a forum board bunch. While we would welcome more activity/input on the Forum, we are often too busy looking after fish! Having said that, we meet on the 1st Thursday of the month at the Commonwealth Pool. It's good to check the schedule on the club website for any schedule changes, which happen from time to time. Lots of good discussion, presentation and trading goes on at the meetings. Plus we have free Timbits and Coffee! :bigsmile: New members are always welcome.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

mattevah said:


> Just a bit of a rant/disappointment...
> 
> When I moved to Victoria, I expected there to be some decent options when it came to fish beyond the normal. But there definitely is not. Creature's is overpriced, Pet Culture shut down 75% of their aquariums, Safari closed, and Bosley's/Pets West carries the basic tetras/goldfish. PetSmart out in Langford is probably the best option, which is saying something. There's no friendly, local pet stores that actually carry a wide variety of fish. And the aquarium club here is basically nonexistent. Kind of sucks.


Creatures has pretty good selection in terms of fish. The equipment pricing seemed pretty normal too.


----------

